# ‘Lost In The Pacific’ – A Conversation With the Author



## Warbirds News (Apr 24, 2014)

Doug Keeney’s ‘Lost In The Pacific’ – We spoke to Doug few days ago, he is really a great writer and really passionate for WWII events. I personally read the first three chapters and enjoyed them.It's unbelievable what those young kids had to go through to survive.

Here is an article and a short interview with Doug.

Doug Keeney's 'Lost In The Pacific' - A Conversation With the Author.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------

